# nausea



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Just wondering how many people with gerd also suffer from nausea. It is causing me constant problems and I can't decide whether it is linked to my ibs or gerd. Any offers or thoughts appreciated!


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

i do...i think it's from the GERD.Have you been tested for Delayed Stomach Emptying???


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

No I have another endoscopy coming up in a couple of weeks. If that doesn't show anything I will ask about that test. My doctor did mention it today funnily enough. Have you it done?


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm very interested in this Delayed Stomach Emptying thing too. Before they found my dead gallbladder they talked about doing that.. when i had my endoscopy done they found that my valve that goes into my small intestine from my stomach doesn't close all the way... they suppose that i was born like that.so they thought that after my stomach did empty it would kick food back into my stomach which was causing my nausea, but unfortunately I never had the test done. Now i'm regreting it!!!!


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

yeah i've had it...and HAVE it..you basically just eat an egg sandwich and lay there and they time how long it takes to digest. Mine is mild and i am learning (through process of elimination) how to control it.Of course it makes my GERD worse because the food sitting in my stomach kicks back into my esophogus..thus the nausea!!i eat smaller meals and some foods (Egg bagels?) for whatever reason make me more nausiated than others.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

HeatherI'm also wondering if my gallbladder isn't functioning properly. Can I ask what your symptoms were?


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Did they ever put you on medication for your delayed stomach?? They told me that one of the medications could cause severe muscle spasms in young women and that i could end up in the ER if they were severe.Stedwell....I had cholecystits (inflammation of the gall bladder). Initially, i was throwing up and nauseas once a week. It was always at night. It would come and go. I would be nauseas, throw up and be sick for a couple of days and then i'd be back to normal. And then the next week the whole cycle would start up again. Ask for your doctor to have you do an ultrasound of the liver and GB.. i had mine done and it came back normal.. which just means that you dont' have gallstones but the GB still may not be working correctly.. a HIDA-SCAN would then be your next action if the ultrasound was negative. Good Luck.


----------

